# نسخه ويندزWindows XP Pre-SP3 v2.0يا ريت يتثبت الموضوع ده



## mike2010 (20 فبراير 2007)

النهارده يا جماعه جايبلكم حاجه جامده موووووووت وارجو تثبيت الموضوع
 Windows XP Pre-SP3 v2.0
The Intelligent Windows
الويندز الذكى نسخه فيها كل حاجه بتحلم بيها كامله البرامج بأخر اصدارتها وشكل مميز واداء عالى





Start Menu​









جديد هذه الإصدارة:
1- بناء كلي للب النظام بحيث أصبح رقم إصدار الوندوز 060411.1541 و ذلك بدمج جميع التحديثات الضرروية و الكمالية التي تزيد من ثبات و فعالية وحماية النظام الي تاريخ 28-6-2006​




2- تحديث كل البرامج الملحقة بإصدرات حديثة:

ACDsee v7.0 > ACDsee v8.1
Adobe Reader v7.0.3 > Adobe Reader v7.0.8
BS Player v1.36 > BS Player v1.39
CCleaner v1.22 > CCleaner v1.30
Firefox v1.5 > Firefox v1.5.0.4 with Extensions
Flash Player v7.0 > Flash Player v9.0
Media Player Classic v6.4.8.4 > Media Player Classic v6.4.9.0
MSN Messenger v7.5.0311 > Windows Live Messenger v8.0.0792
Sun Java2 Runtime Environment v5.0.4 > Sun Java2 Runtime Environment v5.0.7
K-lite Mega Codec v1.45 > K-Lite Mega Codec v1.53
.NET *****work v1.1 SP1 > .NET *****work v2.0
Winamp Pro v5.1 > Winamp Pro v5.23
Yahoo! Messenger v7.0.426 > Yahoo! Messenger v7.5.0.814
Windows Media Player v10.3993 > Windows Media Player v11
AVG Antivirus > NOD32 v251.26​








3- إضافة البرامج الخدمية التالية , ذات , القوة في الأداء , سهولة الإستعمال 

# Internet Download Manager v5.03.2
أكيد كلنا سمع بهذا البرنامج الرائع و الذي به مواصفات رهيبة في تحميل الملفات من الانترنت سواء وافق الموقع أم لم يوافق 
إصدار حصري أذ لم يسبق دمجه مع أي وندوز أخري 

# GoogleTalk v1.0.0.92
برنامج المحادثة الصوتية و المسنجر الشهير لقوقل

# PhotoFiltre v6.1.5
برنامج قوي جداً و محترف لتحرير الصور , مليئ بالأدوات المهمة لمعالجة الصور , خفيف جداً
فاتح للشهية لمحبي الفوتوشوب و الفوتوإمباكت :]​





Welcome ***een​








*Copying Process*​








*# Nero v7.2.0.3 Lite
برضو مفاجاة حلوة جديدة بدمج النيرو الأخير 

# DAMN NFO Viewer v2.10
البرنامج الافضل لقراءة ملفات الـــnfo الفنية و التي بها غالباً معلومات مهمة علي أي برنامج *​




# Folder Size v2.3
الكل منزعج من عدم معرفة حجم المجلدات عن طريق منظر الــDetails لا تقلق بعد الآن
ملفات الواجهة العربية , فألآن أستمتع بالتغيير الي الواجهة العربية في أي لحظة تريد من لوحة التحكم ,البعض يقول أنه تم دمج ملفات التعريب مع أكثر من وندوز​





معلومة مهمة مهمة جداً , أذا كنت تريد الواجهة العربية , لا تختر إنزال Xpize 
لعدم توافقهما مع بعضهما البعض 

5- الآن جميع البرامج أختيارية بفضل WPI , يعني عندك 3 دقائق لتلحق تختار اي برنامج (لا) تريد إنزاله , اذا لم تكن موجوداً جميع البرامج ستنزل مع الوندوز تلقائياً.​








8- يمكنك أنزال البرامج المرفقة في أي وقت لاحق أو على أي وندوز آخري 
بعد التنزيل , فك الرار لتتحصل علي ملف ايزو اسمه كالاتي:
Wesmosis' Windows XP Pre-SP3 v2.0

الحجم الكلي و النهائي 651 ميقا
ملف الايزو يمكن أن يأخد شكل ايقونة الونرار , لا تفكه و لا تفتحه بالونرار لأن ملفات الايزو حساسة و قابلة للعطب بسهولة ,و لكن أحرقه بالنيرو بواسطة Burn Image

و هنا طريقة حرق Burn الايزو للذين لم يستيطعوا معرفة الطريقة المثلي , هذه الصور توضح الطريقة في اختصار و بدون إطناب.

Wesmosis' Windows XP Pre-SP3 v2.0.iso , المهم بعد حصولك علي هذا الايزو , اذهب فورا الي النيرو












اوكي , أمل أنك وصلت الي هذه الخطوة المتقدمة , الان بعد الحرق عليك اعادة تشغيل الجهاز و السيدي موجودة في القرص للتبويت من السيدي و نظرا لأهمية الفورمات للـــــــــC , و كونها خطوة مركزية في الموضوع للحصول علي شغل 100% , و لعدم وجود كلمة صريحة اثناء تنصيب الوندوز بوجود Format , لانه استغيض بها بكلمة Delete Partition , المهم اعددت هذه الشرح الخالي من الجو الزايد
يجب و يجب و يجب التقيد بهذ الخطوة للحصول علي هذه الوندوز كما جاء في شرحها , و الأ فانني غير ملام
المهم , هنا صور كيفية فرمتة الـــــــــــــــC​




6 انك لن تحتاج الي سيريال الوندوز ولكن بفرضية أنك تريد إنزال وندوز فوق وندوز (أنصح بالتفوريم) فهنا السيريال:
SN: T7C4Q-47VGM-R7J6B-VPJ84-JPJ93

7- هنا ملف الريجستري لتسجيل النيرو 7:
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/18633874....REG..rar.html
أو من هنا
http://libyansoft.net/Download/sh@h@...Nero7.REG..rar
*سارعوا إخوتي الي التحميل من الروابط الاتي:
روابط شغالة 110%

1- ملف واحد للأيزو كامل (Credits to FBN)
http://files.filefront.com//;5480120;;/
بدون باسوورد


2- ملف واحد للأيزو كاملة (Credits to FBN)
http://www.badongo.com/file/1373216
بدون باسوورد


3- Divided ISO on Sendspace (Credits to FBN)
http://www.sendspace.com/file/j135ks 300 mbs
http://www.sendspace.com/file/e9opc1 299
بدون باسوورد


4- من الرابط
ها قد عاد أخونا FBN و أعاد تحميل الجزء الثاني بعد أن توفي 
الملف مضغوط بواسطة الوينرار ومقسم الى ملفين (بدون باسوورد)
http://www.filefactory.com/file/bc1261/ 300 Mbs
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e68b2c/ 299 Mbs
لبدء التحميل اضغط على 
Download for free with FileFactory Basic
السرعة عالية جدا.


5- او من التورينت:
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/vkm5/Wesmosis_'Windows_XP_Pre-SP3_v2.0_(Sweat)-[]Demonoid.com[]_2155680.5136.torrent
or
http://www.zshare.net/download/wesm...at-demonoid-com_2155680-5136-torrent-rry.html 


6- علي الباندو:
www.uploading.com/?get=44KIMHLC
أو
http://www.zshare.net/download/wessmosis_windows-rar.html


7- أو من الرابط
http://www.badongo.net/file/1045539
الباسوورد www.libyansoft.net*​*يا رب الموضوع يكون عجبكم يا جماعه واى مشاكل انا موجود
للأشتراك فى جروب يسوع هو الاعظم ليصلك كل ما هو جديد
أضغط هنا​*​


----------



## فيدو ديدو (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نسخه ويندزWindows XP P*

مشكور مجهود كبير والمنتدى بحاجة الى الشباب الذين يعملون بجد واخلاص


----------

